# Free tog fishing seminar - August 27 - Point Pleasant, NJ



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

At Fisherman's Supply in Point Pleasant Thursday night August 27, 2009. Will cover tog fishing in depth from rods/reels, rigs, baits, other equipment, tips, tricks. Will bring you through the most important and often most overlooked areas of tog fishing and make you a better tog fisherman. The best part is, the seminar is FREE! 

If anyone has any questions about the seminar or togging in general, shoot an e-mail at [email protected]


----------

